# A few amber quart Saratoga blobs - Group 1



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Blobtop64,
   Here's a few photos that you asked for of blob Saratogas.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the Hathorn Spring


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the Lincoln Spring


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the stopper


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the High Rock Spring


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the stopper


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the Saratoga Seltzer Spring. Sorry about the picture on this one, but it is a vey dark bottle.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's the stopper


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: Diggin4Togas
> 
> Here's the Hathorn Spring


 
 Very Kool Script on that one.


----------

